# Please help. Show soon and horse is a mess. Major clipping disaster.



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I was clipping my horse but she kept moving etc and everytime she moved the clippers dug in so now she looks a real mess.
I have a show in 3-4 weeks, could I fix her up before then?
Also, I have not been able to do her back legs/teat area as she is very protective and kicks out at me when I approch, what can I do to finish her legs?
See Photos.
Thanks a lot.

PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmm I think you may have to pay a professional to go over her again, they should be able to smooth her out.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Get better clippers. If you're using high quality body clippers then all those lines will not appear, and there will not be the difference in lengths of hair in each cut. Get someone to hold her, I find a lip twitch also helps, and then have someone else finish clipping up the back legs. I second the sentiment to hire someone who has a nice set of clippers and is used to clipping horses for shows.

Good luck!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Please avoid posting duplicate threads. I am closing this one - 
alternative thread can be found at:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/please-help-me-major-clipping-disaster-137497/#post1681509


----------

